# Tractor just stopped, now what?



## codabass (Sep 3, 2010)

I have a 5 year old MTD lawn tractor. It has worked fine over the years. Today I started out to mow some thick grass. It bogged down a few times but never stalled. Towards the end the tractor was cutting a small thick section and bogged down and died. I tried to restart but it just would turn over but not fire up. I went to push it onto the drive way when I noticed it would not engage into natural. 5 forced it onto the level concrete driveway and turned it on its side. The rear wheels were free from traction and would turn freely but one in each direction. One turns forward one turns backwards. WHen placed onto the ground of course it would move unless I pick up one side to its moving on the front two wheels and one rear wheel. I didn't see any bents rods or pins gone. It was cutting some 6 inch tall grass in slow speed when it stopped. I wont start now I assume because I cant get it into natural. I sure could use some help here...


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum codabass! The wheels turning in opposite directions is normal, but you can't start it or get it in neutral? I gather then that this is a clutch job?


----------



## codabass (Sep 3, 2010)

I see, so the clutch is stuck? Is that something I can fix? I will admit I have never wrenched this tractor and the local shop is way to expensive and they are rather lame. I took the carb. in last year to rebuild it and they kept ordering different parts until they figured out it was the bowl solenoid, after two rebuilds no less. So I hope to fix this myself, but not sure where to start looking. Any advice or direction would be greatly appreciated. Thanks codabass


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Does the clutch feel like it's operating okay, you just can't get it out of gear? What gear did you have it in when it quit? This shouldn't have anything to do with the engine not starting. I'm wondering if the low oil sensor is keeping it from starting? Have you checked the oil level? There are others who are way more knowledgable than I, as I'm just stabbing at the dark here.


----------



## codabass (Sep 3, 2010)

The dark is where m at. I will check the oil. It was in forward, full throttle blades set at the highest setting due to the tall grass. It was cutting and started to stall so I pressed in the clutch to avoid the stall and it died away. It turns over until the cows come home but not a sputter from the motor. I dont think I have more the 20 hours total on this machine since new. thanks


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Check the seat saftey, besides it's Labor Day week end give your self a break. Your mower is trying to tell you something. Ha Ha! Good Luck


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

If it's that new, yes, I agree with Rick on the safety switch, and not low on oil. You did switch the pto off by the way, before trying to start it again right?


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Id check for spark 1st- temporarily unhook the magneto ground ( on carb side or goes around front and out by starter) and try to start it or check for spark. If it does- then it can be traced to a saftey switch . 

About the clutch- check for something as simple as being jammed into a belt/clutch assembly- it happens. When its off, it should still shift to neutral , or might need to be rocked back and forth slightly ( common issue on MTD's is debris/rust building up on the shifter pin where it goes into the trans- some carb cleaner/pb blaster will free this up.

As a fluke, check the deck and make sure nothing wrapped around the blades- tall grass can sometimes do that.

Also check and make sure its getting gas - make sure no debris in the lines/filter- or embarrasingly run out of fuel?


One thing i forgot- you mentioned you had an issue with the antifire solenoid - only real reason its on there is to stop the flow of gas - my freebie 2003 16.5HP murray had one of those , it would start hard, run rough and 'diesel' when you shut it down. I fixed it by snipping the end of the pin that goes into the carb with metal cutters and put a inline shutoff valve in - runs like a top now.


----------



## codabass (Sep 3, 2010)

That did it bypassed the solinod and it fired right up. Lawn looks great. Man I can't thank you enough you saved me at least $200.00! You are a good man thanks again....jim


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

COOL Sometimes there's a simple answer. Now tell how to vote. HA HA


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I sort of take it for granted, because I got rid of all the safety crap on my mower some years ago and rewired it super 1950s basic, and it has never ever had an electrical issue since then. Proof positive that all this safety stuff, while good in a sense, can still cause a lot of grief!


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

90% of my tractors dont have the saftey switches anymore- due to the PO's removing them for me- the main electrical issues ive had are bad solenoids or popped fuses for the line to the ign switch.


----------

